# Help with weeping soap



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Having a problem with weepy oils- I think the problem is with the vegetable oil- not sure how to put that in the soap calc. It was given to me- about 4 gallons- and want to use it. I punched it in as canola oil- but the soap is soft, and with weeping spots, that leaves holes. Any advice? What would you do? Just using 20% in the recipe- maybe should try it as soybean oil?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Is there a list of ingredients on the container?


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

No, no list- one of those 5 gallon plasic pour containers. 
Did another batch- same thing. (I lowered the superfat on the lye calc) The soap isn't bad, just not being incorporated right.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Sorry, I don't know what to tell you, if you don't know what kind of oil it is, it will be hard to get the right amount of lye for a batch.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Going to try again- use a different "yellow" oil on the calc- soybean, then corn- something is bound to work! 
Thanks, Linn...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

canola, soybean & corn are real close in their SAP values. 134, 136 & 135 respectively.

do you know how old the oil is?


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Not sure, would that make a difference? What if I used veg shortening in the calc?


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Are you using other "hard" oils in there, or just all liquids?


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

there was a bit of coconut oil, and a good amount of lard. All of it melted- but I did read that if the temps weren't right- too low or too high, (it would be too low, as using frozen goat's milk)- perhaps the oil didn't saponify? the weepy red might be from palm oil- the white spots (didn't mention those too) might be from the coconut oil or lard? I did try it, and no burning. The white spots are not pieces of lye. It did come to trace really quickly. 
On another note- made some tonight- used the essential oils that Young Living calls thieves- Lemon, clove, cinnamon, rosemary, eucalyptus. Turned a dark brown- with all essential oils. Doesn't smell great- but supposed to be wonderful imune support.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Old oil could make a difference. The only real major fail I've had was using old, old olive oil. It never got beyond a snotty type consistency.

I use frozen milk for my lye solution all the time and my oils are around 100*F.

Could you post your whole recipe (oils, liquid, lye). It would be easier for us to diagnose.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Do yourself a favor and make another small tester batch. Use water to mix up the lye. Don't use milk or fragrance. If it still acts weird, maybe you have an adulterated oil in that jug or maybe the Young Living stuff is adulterated too.

FYI: Clove essential oil is notorious for seizing or speeding up the trace.


----------

